# BNR Gauge Pod (and a Banks DataMonster)



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Gonna keep it short and sweet for now. What do you think of this set up?

It's a Banks Power DataMonster (the logger version of a SuperGauge) stuffed inside a BNR Gauge Pod.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great! I'm gonna do a boost gauge in that same location.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

How do you like that gauge? Does it have scrolling pages like the ultra gauge?


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

How does a gauge mount ontheinside


----------

